# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Been hidden away

## kawekakid

Nearly finished, just off to paint shop soon

----------


## hotbarrels

Great trucks.  Which motor?

----------


## kawekakid

Diesel. i have a fully recon petrol in shed

----------

